# Muskingum River eyes



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

Just wondering if its worth taking a trip to the muskingum river for eyes. Wanting to try some were different. Buckeye is iced over any help would be great 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

I was told to go to McCONNELSVILLE area 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

boostedtrex said:


> I'm coming down rt37 to mcConnelsville but don't know how to get to that spot
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Might want to edit your post as im guessing the information you received was though a PM, and the member didnt want it posted for everyone to read...


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

It wasn't from anyone on here its from a friend that text me but I will edit it so if any help pm me thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

PM sent...


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

drove by the low head dam at mcconellsville yesterday it looked real good


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

Think Thats were we going tomorrow I'm at buckeye lake its open water today

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Trex, how did you do? Me and my wife went down to the Coshocton 3 rivers area on Tuesday afternoon. Tryed a spot on the Walhonding first and got 3 keepers then went over to the Muskingum and got 5 which we kept 2. Tossed back maybe 6 and a few sheephead. My wife did catch 1 nice s/m bass which went back and also tail hooked a big carp that darn near wore her out.
Went back down to the Muskingum yesterday solo and ended up with 3 keepers which I gave to a older guy that had his grandson with him.
All were caught on Joshy's swims in the slush and the salt&pepper colors. Water was almost the perfect color and not high. Not a fast bite at all but just nice fishing in some good weather. I'm knowing this rain thats coming is going to change that.


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

Skippy I never made it down buckeye was open and on fire for eyes. But that comes to a end because of ice. I'm new to river eye fishing might try it this week coming up. If lake Logan is not locked up with ice I'm hitting it up also 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Skippy said:


> Trex, how did you do? Me and my wife went down to the Coshocton 3 rivers area on Tuesday afternoon. Tryed a spot on the Walhonding first and got 3 keepers then went over to the Muskingum and got 5 which we kept 2. Tossed back maybe 6 and a few sheephead.
> All were caught on Joshy's swims in the slush and the salt&pepper colors. Water was almost the perfect color and not high. Not a fast bite at all but just nice fishing in some good weather. I'm knowing this rain thats coming is going to change that.



Skippy,,, nice to hear that someone hooked up! & No sauger?
I was at Ellis last Sunday,,,, casting all afternoon.
I tossed & drug Joshy's, twisters, fatheads & worms,,, everywhere,,, and never felt a tap. No specks, whites or smallies behind the 'wall' either???.
Water was clear & clean but just too much flow,,, no useable backwash.
Thanks


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Doboy, Although I do fish that three river area,, where the Tuscarawas & Walhonding rivers meet and the Muskingum starts I don't spend a whole bunch of time there. It's just a easy drive from the house and a good way to kill a few hour's. Lots of state land and easy access to the rivers plus a fair number of pull offs where you can park and go fishing. I'v caught or seen caught just about every different kind of fish that swims in Ohio waters, all but any sauger. Why I have no idea. Saugeyes yes and even some walleyes. I netted a 10.41 lb. walleye for a friend of mine 2 years ago. I have caught a few small walleyes which tells me there spawning in there somewhere.
I keep telling myself to put my boat in and fish it better but that hasn't happened yet.
Even mess around where Killbuck creek runs into the Walhonding. Some nice saugeyes and a few walleyes certain times of the year. The state has a access road right to it BUT, it's not the best road around. No sauger there either.


----------

